# Paddle found way below durango



## G-man (May 24, 2005)

Is it a blue and white Carslile paddle?


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry G-Man 
it is not


----------



## bobbydigital (Jun 17, 2005)

Is the paddle a black Seven2 with tape over the hand grips?


----------

